# Hunting ammo



## Forbes (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey all

Just got my first proper slingshot for christmas it came with 500 6mm lead balls just wondering if i should just use these for practice then get bigger ones when im good enough to take down rabbits humanely or are they able to take down a rabbit at about 10-15 yards?

Cheers. Forbes


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

The easiest way to explain my thoughts on hunting ammo is think momentum. Which would you sooner be hit by, a Bus doing 10mph or a Pea doing 100mph? The heavier the ammo (within reason) the more the concusive force imparted on the animal. Despite the fact that every good hunter wants to make the perfect head shot every time, in the real world this just does not happen. So a heavy shot hitting a non-vital part of the body will still stop the animal enough for you to pick it up and despatch it humanely.
As with all things there has to be a compramise though. You have to generate enough speed to make the shot have something of a decent trajectory too, so it will need to be doing around 180-200fps at least. For me that equates to .495 lead and 4070 tubes from Dankung. This is the heaviest set up I can shoot accurately enough to even consider hunting.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

6mm is to small for hunting.


----------



## Forbes (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

if i were you i would save it for target shooting and get some larger lead balls for hunting.


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

YUp have to agree .. the 6mm is great for killin cans but for hunting I use .440 lead that I cast myself.
Have fun with yer new chucker Its so much fun and a real handy way to bring home some meat for the table once ye get good enough.
Pratice pratice pratice .. And then pratice some more







And a very warm welcome to the fourms.

Cheers
AL


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep ... agreed about using bigger ammo for hunting. Personally, I am not fond of the little stuff even for target shooting, because I have trouble holding it securely enough and consistently enough. However, it would be good for use in Henry's speed certification program:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19722-slingshot-forum-300-club/

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

